# For Axm riders -- sizing



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Can you tell me what size AXM frame you're riding and your height and inseam.
KNow there's a lot mroe to it than that but just trying to get ballpark with whether to go with the 51 cm seatpost size (54 top tube) or the 54 size.
thanks much.


----------



## doc47 (Oct 27, 2005)

I ride a 51 cm AXM. I am 66 inches with an inseam of 30.5 inches. By far the best bike I have ever owned.


----------

